
Why being told you are wrong is a gift - nosrednAhsoJ
http://nosrednahsoj.com/post/138470134726/why-being-told-you-are-wrong-is-a-gift
======
dassreis
I agree that having someone tell me I'm wrong is useful, but it seems to me
that we couldn't possibly all be dependent on someone telling us before we
know. What about the scientific method?

Reminds me of a famous video clip, "Feynman on the scientific method". "If it
disagrees with experiment, it's wrong"

~~~
nosrednAhsoJ
Good point. Maybe it isn't always a human that tells us. Something or someone
informs us we are wrong. We just have to pay attention and keep an welcome the
information.

